# BAMBUK ?????



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

Is it ok to put Bambuk to the cichlids tank?/ :-?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh :-? What exactly is *Bambuk *:-?


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

A territory on Senegal
A cloths designer
A photographer
A developer

But it is also the expression for the latin 'Uyghur' or Bamboo.

Should be OK, but just in case, what cichlids do you want to keep with your Bambuk?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

bamboo will rot in an aquarium.

using an airstone within the stones seems to limit to a degree, however the only real solution is it coat them in polyurethane (think I got the right 1 there) and apply several coats to ensure its waterproof


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I think he means live bamboo?


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

yes i mean live bamboo .


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, Betta fish owners have it in the bowls.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

lucky bamboo has been used by lots of people for nitrate removal. from what I remember it doesn't like having its leaves submerged though, so would be one to grow immersed.

the polyurethane was for sealing bamboo canes (the sort used in the garden)


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

so its shute be ok! for my fish's and woter not be cloud?


----------



## the_shedding_reptile (Sep 17, 2008)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> lucky bamboo has been used by lots of people for nitrate removal.


Yeah, but lucky bamboo is not bamboo. It's Dracaena sanderiana.


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumb:


----------

